# Planning to buy Nikon D7100. Help



## timarp000 (Jun 15, 2013)

This is what ive come up with -

Nikon D7100 Kit - 1209
Nikon 70-300 VR - 498
Nikon 60mm f/2.8D - 429

Total - 2136

Im fine with the lens that comes with the D7100 - 18-105
I need a macro and a 60mm is enough for me as i dont take pics of insects often.

My budget is $2000

The main thing that eating up my cash is the Telephoto Lens. How does the Nikon 55-300 Compare?

Here are some of my shots-


----------



## KmH (Jun 15, 2013)

Moved to the Nikon forum.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2013)

I have read several times that the 55-300 focuses more slowly than the 70-300 VR-G lens does. I would look at the Ken Rockwell.com reviews and the bythom.com reviews, in trying to decide between the 55-300 and the 70-300 VR-G. My recollection is that the focusing speed difference is fairly noticeable between the two lenses. AGain, I would read the reviews. I own a 70-300 VR-G, and it's a decent lens, but I have not used the 55-300, so I can not offer a comparison of the two for you.


----------



## TheLost (Jun 15, 2013)

The 55-300 is an OK lens but from my experience Its not that great from 200-300.   If you want to save even more money i'd recommend going with the 55-200VR and save up for a better lens.  Both the 55-200 & 55-300 have some of the slowest AF motors in them nikon makes.  If you plan on shooting any action with them you are going to struggle... where as the 70-300VR is lightning quick.

Not sure about India.... in in other parts of the word you can find the 70-300VR refurbished for ~$350US.  Another good way to save money is to buy the lenses used.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 15, 2013)

Why don't you shave off some of the cost from the D7100 kit by getting the 18-55 instead of the 18-105 and and spend the money on the better 70-300.


----------



## timarp000 (Jun 15, 2013)

I already have a 55-200 VR and an 18-15 VR. The 55-200 VR is hopeless as it is very sluggish... Would i be worth it if i increase my budget?

Here is what i found -
Nikon D7100 Body - $981
Nikon 24-85 VR - $478.99
Nikon 70-300 VR - $498
Nikon 60mm f/2.8D - $429

TOTAL - 2387.98

I will also need a tripod, camera bag and a good SD Card. so will all of that will fit in $2500...
What tripod suggestions do you have?


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 15, 2013)

timarp000 said:


> I already have a 55-200 VR and an 18-15 VR. The 55-200 VR is hopeless as it is very sluggish... Would i be worth it if i increase my budget?
> 
> Here is what i found -
> Nikon D7100 Body - $981
> ...



This sounds good but don't forget taxes. I ended up paying $200 in taxes on my D7100 body and memory cards. You coul also save few dollars buin used or refurbished units. Example: you can pick up a refurbished Nikon 70-300 VR for $359 through Adorama.com...With free shipping. That will save you a $140. I'm guessing the 24-85 is a 3.5-4.5? You can pick p a refurbished unit for $399.95 shipped from Cameta saving you an additional $79.


----------



## sleist (Jun 15, 2013)

D7100
Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 VR
ISO 100 | 240mm | 50% crop






Needed some AF fine tuning at the long end, but I think I'm close.
The Nikon 70-300 VR is one of the best deals out there for Nikon glass right now.


----------



## timarp000 (Jun 15, 2013)

My relatives are coming from the US so i will get the products from there. How is the 24-85 VR? As i dont do landscapes very much i though 24mm would be fine even with the crop factor for me... I want to buy FX lenses so if a upgrade to a FF body, i can still use my lenses.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 16, 2013)

timarp000 said:


> My relatives are coming from the US so i will get the products from there. How is the 24-85 VR? As i dont do landscapes very much i though 24mm would be fine even with the crop factor for me... *I want to buy FX lenses so if a upgrade to a FF body, i can still use my lenses.*


Then you should be aware that the 55-300 is NOT an FX lens.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 16, 2013)

Nikon is offering the 70-300 VR Refurbed for $299. 

Nikon Store - AF-S VR Zoom-NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED (Refurbished)


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 16, 2013)

sleist said:


> D7100
> Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6 VR
> ISO 100 | 240mm | 50% crop
> 
> ...



wow...that's really nice! 

...add another lens to my wish list lol


----------



## timarp000 (Jun 16, 2013)

are refurbished products reliable? What are the drawbacks of referbed products?


----------



## TheLost (Jun 16, 2013)

timarp000 said:


> are refurbished products reliable? What are the drawbacks of referbed products?



There are two companies i love buying refurbished from.... Apple and Nikon.   As long as you buy a 'Nikon Refurbished' lens you shouldn't have a problem.  A few weeks ago Nikon was selling Refurbished 70-300VR's for $270 (and D800's for $2160US).

There are a few places (mostly on Ebay) that sell 'refurbished' lenses but the work isn't done by nikon.  As long as you buy from Nikon, B&H, Adorama or Cameta in the US you know its a 'Nikon Refurb'.    For example... Cameta right now as the 70-300VR for $349 and it comes with a 1 year warranty (not sure how you'd handle the warranty in India.. you may have to send it back to whomever buys it for you in the US and have them send it to Cameta).

Where are you located in India?


----------



## timarp000 (Jun 16, 2013)

TheLost said:


> timarp000 said:
> 
> 
> > are refurbished products reliable? What are the drawbacks of referbed products?
> ...


I live in Bangalore, Karnataka. I had bought my D40x and lens kit from USA aswell. When my D40x went bad, i gave to the the nikon service center and they fixed it but i had to pay cash as my warranty period had gotten over. I may stick to new.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jun 16, 2013)

timarp000 said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > timarp000 said:
> ...



Does Nikon offer an extended warranty? 

Anyhow, this has been said a number of times refurbished glass is individually inspected vs new glass and refurbished glass can be something as new as a display model or opened box item that was returned.


----------

